# 65 GP dash harness fit 65 GTO?



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if I could use a dash harness from 
a GP for my GTO? I know there would be a few extra bulbs,
at least I think so.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

